# Who likes Elite bows?



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

I like them because they are smooth shooting, have a hell of a good warrenty and customer service. And #1 the dealer is 5 miles from me and because i live in the country hes the only one within an hour. The draw on my pure is so good that after a rotator cuff injury this spring i can still shoot it at 60 lbs.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'd do I have owned 4 elite bows and I love the draw, the way it breaks over into valley and the soild back wall is by far the best thing I like about elite. I may get another PURE if they can fix the short valley on it at 31" draw for 2013 (i need to go shoot it).


----------



## josepht (Oct 15, 2009)

I got an Elite Answer in 2012 and absolutely love it!!The draw is smooth, the back wall super solid! But besisdes those things, I love the finish.fit, the cams came a little out of time (string stretch I guess) but after I reset the cams they haven't moved, at all! I was leary about buying a binary or dual cam bow, Ive mostly shot solo cam bows, but I have to say the whole "timing issue" really isn't an issue, at all! Elites from what I've seen are great bows! With my bow there has been no cam lean issues that I can see. I can put a broadhead anywhere I want it out to 60 yards. The bow is quiet, shock free amd consistent. I was skeptical to buy from Elite because I thought they were "to new of a company" but I am so glad I did get my Answer bow I love it! Give them a try, they are great bows!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I use to own a GT 500 and while it was not the easiest bow to tune (I was new to tuning binaries so there was a learning curve) it was one sweet bow. The fit and finish on an Elite bow is top notch. Customer service was the best I've experienced. I was hesitant to buy one at first and thought a lifetime warranty is only good if the bow maker is still around. I beleive Elite has gotten over the "new bow company" hump and will be around for quite some time. I would tell anyone who has not shot one to pick one up and let a few fly. You will not be disappointed. 
I will pull the trigger on another Elite in the near future for sure.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Elite makes excellent bows. There draw cycles are extremely smooth with a rock solid back wall. The fit, finish and durability of the finishes is exceptional. Like any bow company, they have had a few minor issues over the past couple of years, but a phone call to Elite is all that is needed to get replacement parts or tech support. There customer service and warranty are best in the industry regardless who owns the bow or when you bought it. Setting up and tuning Elite bows and it's binary cam system is not overly difficult to do and there are some great instructional videos and tune charts available on there website and throughout the net. The biggest complaint heard about Elite bows is their grip. You will either love the feel of it and your hand placement or struggle with it. As previously mentioned, if you get a chance to shoot one, you'll soon decide on your own.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks guys. I'm thinking...


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a GT500 and it is a shooter.
Had to use customer service and they stood over the bow 100%.
Love the bow and the finish.
Shoot one and you will see what people are saying about the bows.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Only had 1. XLR apg snow. Bow was ok but I personally don't like there grip. Reverse concave. Not flat or rounded to mould in your palm. Other than grip and sierious tuning issuse I have heard of they are ok. Still prefer my Dartons though


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

As already stated a couple of times, elite has a great product. I personally have tuned the "Canada in the Rough" team's bows for the past three years, and every single bow has tuned with-in ten shots. The only reason that we don't carry Elite bows in my shop, is because there is no canadian distributor. In order to get bows, modules and parts, a retailer would have to employ a broker to bring stuff across the border. Broker fees add alot to the value of the item you are buying. We have all bought
"a deal" online, and when it got to the house, it was $40 more than quoted. In order for a retailer to PROPERLY serve their customers, they would need to stock the different modules at the store. To expect a small retailer to stock literally hundreds of dollars worth of parts, is really not reasonable. It would also be unfair to ask a customer to wait a couple of weeks until the product clears customs. Elite is great with getting the parts shipped out, but packages can sit at the boarder for many days before being released. This is obviously not an Elite problem, but the customer still waits longer than necessary. Plus, when similar priced bows, like HOYT and PSE have canadian distributors, parts are easily purchased. I can have a set of Hoyt modules in my store in 2 days, because the distributor carries them, NOT ME. Like I said, Elite is absolutly top notch product, and definetaly worth the asking price. However; they would sell hundreds more per year in Canada if they had a distributor.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Interesting ontario3-d'r. Thanks for the info.

The main complaint/ comment seems to be with the grip.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Shoot any model and you will know why we become Elite followers..


----------



## dthunter (Sep 2, 2005)

i happen to like the grip - but Elite does make an after market grip that is really nice - 
http://www.elitearchery.com/e-gear/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=29835

I was a Mathews shooter for quite some time and moved to Elite in 09. I bought the z 28 which was an awesome bow and btw my 17 yr son took 139" Iowa brute last week with it. I have the 12 Answer and love it. I also shot the 13 hunter and will get one soon. If you ever shot a Switchback the 13 Hunter reminds me of that smooth draw. The difference tho is the binary setup which can be intimidating at first to tune, but stick withit becuase after the the first 6" its all down hill. Literally, you hit max draw weight at about 6" and pull back to full draw with a solid back wall hold something under 10 lbs. There just isnt another bow with that smooth a draw cycle and that solId back wall - the 13 Hunter has perfected that curve. Lastly, the bow is very damp upon release, no vib, or kick. Give one a test drive and i am confident you wont be disappointed. 

Good luck!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

They are great bows. Im more of a mathews fanboy and have one to replace my '10 XLR. Its a fine bow and will be for sale soon. Shoots pretty quick especially for a 9" braceheight. Quiet too.


----------



## jdrake19 (Sep 1, 2010)

Because when you shoot one around another brand shooter they say "Wow that was quiet!" 

09 Z28
12 Answer 

I love both of them.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and at least shoot one. I am very thankful I did. You may or may not like the grip. I personally like it. You can always get an aftermarket grip for it if you like the bow otherwise.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I have been shooting for Elite for more than 3 years now and I can honestly say they are the best I have ever shot. My scores would agree as well. Since switching to Elite I have come top 5 at the IBO Worlds twice and top 2 in the National Triple Crown 3 times. They are smooth, fast and accurate and best of all reliable. They have one of the best warranties in the industry with a lifetime fully transferable warranty on the Bow and their customer service is the best I have ever dealt with. If you are in the market for a new bow you owe it to yourself to at least shoot one, then you will know for yourself why I am such a fan.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I not even in the same league as most of the shooters here but I guess I REALLY should check them out

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Hard-Core (Nov 6, 2012)

I like Elite Bows because they started small and they shoot excellent! My new bow may be Elite Pulse


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Read my signature and you will see I own a Mathews Z7 and a Elite Z28 and I must say that my Elite is just a real smooth shooter. You really need to shoot one yourself to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Like everyone on here said. Shoot one, and you'll understand. And the customer service is outstanding. I dealt with them earlier this year. Sent an email, had a response within 5 minutes, and the warranty replacement item was on it's way to my mailbox soon after. I love the small business attitude.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Crunch said:


> I not even in the same league as most of the shooters here but I guess I REALLY should check them out
> 
> Thanks Everyone.


Neither am I. I can group consistantly enough so I'm comfortable taking a shot at a deer, but as for 3D or targets forget about it. I bought a Judge off the classifieds here a few years back and I have no regrets about it. I test shot several bows before buying it and the whole Elite lineup just felt the best all-around to me.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

The answer, the pure and even the pulse, although I'm not sure about the 6" BH, look good on paper.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Crunch said:


> The answer, the pure and even the pulse, although I'm not sure about the 6" BH, look good on paper.


Don't overthink the 6" brace height thing too much. I used to feel the same way until I bought my Pulse. Now I find that I actually shoot it a tad bit better then my Answer.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Bought a Elite XXL in 2008 and still have it today. It's the only bow i can't bring myself to sell and plan on setting it up for field this year. I still find myself checking out their site every year looking for (that bow). These people stand by their products. Give Larry a call at South Nation Archery if you have any questions. 613-989-2943


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

You know when you release an arrow and right at the second you know you weren't exactly "on" when you hit the release, well with Elites, I've found that they my arrows still hit much close than with my Extreme or the Matrix I use to own. Not sure if that's what "forgiving" is, but it's got that in spades. Great; wall, draw and let-off. You can hold one at full draw forever without any "pull back".


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

I tried EVERY major bow manufacturer I could (Matthews,Hoyt,Bear,Bowtech,PSE) and nothing compares to how the Elite's shoot. Speed isn't the greatest, but as far as feel, I couldn't find one that felt better to me.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I sold my Elite Judge and bought 2 different PSE then a Hoyt. Now I'm back to an Elite Hunter. Easy Draw.great back wall. A true pleasure to shoot.


----------



## mjhuey (Aug 8, 2011)

roughneck1 said:


> Don't overthink the 6" brace height thing too much. I used to feel the same way until I bought my Pulse. Now I find that I actually shoot it a tad bit better then my Answer.


X2. I shoot just fine with a 6" bh.


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

I tried an Elite and fell in love with it about 2 weeks ago. Now my new Pulse should be in next week! Theres nothing smoother shooting then the ELites.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

I love my gt500 with cuda cams, but I bought it during the owner change when Pete and his guys showed up and had customer service issues with them . Denny him self has turned me off of ever buying another Elite for the fear of having to deal with him. The bow was burning out cables and slides. After getting berated by denny on the elite forum Pete and kevin stepped up and fixed my bow. Even after being told to by pete Denny never apologized and the first set of cables he sent for the wrong bow because I didn't have what I had. Pete though stepped up and fixed the problem. So my only advice is if denny answers the phone ask to speak with some one else.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

I shot one till the whole poaching ordeal, that kinda turned me off them


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

Lookinforlunker said:


> I shot one till the whole poaching ordeal, that kinda turned me off them


move on......if you sir are without sin may you cast the first stone, i can guarantee you have not done everything on the up and up in your life. And if you was part of a major company and you was in the same shoes as the accused you would look at things a little differently. This has nothing to do with the product the company makes so stop being judgmental and move on. This thread is about Elite bows not employees of the company


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

jacobw said:


> move on......if you sir are without sin may you cast the first stone, i can guarantee you have not done everything on the up and up in your life. And if you was part of a major company and you was in the same shoes as the accused you would look at things a little differently. This has nothing to do with the product the company makes so stop being judgmental and move on. This thread is about Elite bows not employees of the company


I have moved on, I got a Hoyt :wink:


----------

